# Bodengrund im Teich



## barbarella (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich habe mal eine frage zum Bodensubstrat. 
Ich habe einen etwas anderen Teich. Mein Teich befindet sich im Wohnzimmer im Terrarium und dient meinen Echsen als Luftbefeuchter und Badestelle. 
Als Bodengrund habe ich Aquarienkies mit einer 2 - 4 mm Körnung gewählt. Leider nutzen meine Echsen den Teich auch als Toilette und das nicht wenig. Ich muß mindestens einmal am Tag Kot abfischen. 
Nun habe ich in diesem Zusammenhang etwas von Filterlava als bodengrund gelesen und frage mich, ob diese evtl. besser geeignet ist. Leider habe ich davon keine Ahnung. Pflanzen gibt es (außer schwimmpflanzen) nicht. Selbst die schwimmpflanzen haben Probleme, da sie entweder durch das baden oder die Reinigung verloren gehen oder beschädigt werden. Also brauche ich mir um Pflanzen im Bodensubstrat keine gedanken zu machen. 
Was ist nun für meine Zwecke besser geeignet, Filterlava oder Kies?
Die nächste frage ist: Ist es sinnvoll, etwas Totholz ins wasser einzubringen, ich habe gelesen, dass Totholz beim Nitratabbau behilflich ist. Stimmt das so?
Und noch eine frage: Ab wann ist der schlamm am Boden zu viel? Muß man den irgendwann auch mal enfernen? Ich habe letztens bei einer größeren Reinigung festgestellt, dass sich um die 5 cm Schlammschicht am Boden befinden. Was mich etwas nervt, denn durch häufige badegänge wird der schlamm immer wieder aufgewühlt und so wirkt der teich völlig verschmutzt. 
Ich habe mal etwas von diesem Bodenschlamm entnommen. Er war geruchsneutral und besteht meiner Meinung nach aus abgesetzer eingeschleppter Erde, Pflanzenresten und Kotresten (Vegetarierkot) 
Kann dieser schlamm dann verbleiben und stellt im eigentlichen sinn gar keine verschmutzung dar? lg


----------



## wp-3d (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodengrund im Teich*

Hallo Barbarella,

deine Echsen sind Landbewohner und nutzen den Teich nur als Badegewässer.
Versetz dich im Gedanken einfach in die Echsen und gestalte den Teich so wie Du ein Badegewässer bevorzugst.
Scharfkantige Lava als Bodengrund und Schlamm aus abgesetzen Pflanzen und Kotresten die bei jeder Schwimmbewegung aufwirbeln.


----------



## barbarella (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodengrund im Teich*

Ist Filterlava so extrem scharfkantig? Die haben eine dicke Haut. Deshalb denke ich, dass das geht. Außerdem liegt die Lava doch am Boden. 
Mir geht es mehr um die Reinigungswirkung für den teich. 
Die Alternative wäre, alles steril. Also ohne Bodengrund, dann geht doch aber ein Großteil der Filterwirkung verloren? 
Beim Tauchen wird der Schlamm aufgewühlt, nicht beim schwimmen. 
Genau das ist meine frage, inwiefern ist dieser schlamm als Verschmutzung zu betrachten? Und wie bekomm ich ihn heraus? Heraussammeln? Oder jedesmal einen kompletten Bodengrundwechsel? 
Sand kann ich nicht nehmen, da ich eine Ansaugpumpe im teich habe. Außerdem setzt sich dort genauso Schlamm ab. 
Normalerweise ist das alles kein Problem, bis auf tage, an denen häufig im Wasser gewühlt wird.
Und das mit dem Totholz weiß ich immer noch nicht. Baut Totholz im Wasser wirklich Nitrat ab?


----------

